# Remember i was asking about the Bmw m5?



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

I was in Cotswold bmw in Cheltenham on saturday.
First time i'd seen the m6.
Stunning.

So, im afraid my beloved tt and slightly less loved golf r32 are going.
Pick it up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Lucky you 

What's the spec / age / etc??


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

55 plate.
25k.
Dark grey.
Silverstone leather interior.
Bluetooth, telematics , tracker horizon etc.

Still being advertised on autotrader.

Like i said, first one i'd seen, and although i was looking for an m5, once i'd seen that carbon fibre roof that was it.

Pics dont do the car justice to be honest.

I knew one day i would be tempted by the dark side. 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Like it a lot, especially the interior. Looking forward to the review once you get it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Your local petrol retailer will be raising a glass to you as we speak.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Mike.
Would've posted pics myself, never manage to get it right.
Picking it up two weeks tomorrow, when i can drive again.

Yeah, i think the guy at my local shell garage will be able to order his new car on the back of my spending there.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Lovely bit of kit 

Enjoy!! 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I just don't get it.

You've the keys to an AMV8 and an M6. Which would you prefer to take out 9/10ths of the time?

Or is the M6 the "shopping car" - the one you don't mind picking up all the car parking dings? :roll: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice car


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

jampott said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> You've the keys to an AMV8 and an M6. Which would you prefer to take out 9/10ths of the time?
> 
> Or is the M6 the "shopping car" - the one you don't mind picking up all the car parking dings? :roll: :lol:


And when audi sort there lives out ill have my r8 the same as you.
IM having the m6 derestricted so that might explain part of the reason why. (200 plus mph car)
Also, what else am i to do with my money?

All 3 cars are going in the garage and the treg'll go on the drive.

No, cant drive em all at once, but nice to know there there when i want to.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get it.
> ...


How about giving some to an aspiring musician? :wink:  
I'll pay you back when I'm rich and famous.

Rogue


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> You've the keys to an AMV8 and an M6. Which would you prefer to take out 9/10ths of the time?
> 
> Or is the M6 the "shopping car" - the one you don't mind picking up all the car parking dings? :roll: :lol:


I'm kinda siding with Tim here.

No issue with anyone owning as many cars as they want, but why an M6 & AMV8?? They sit in exactly the same market & in my mind the M6 is actually the better car with only badge prestige being the advantage on the AM. All about choice but owning 2 very similar marques/models seems strange to say the least.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get it.
> ...


The aston is a car that i wanted from the day i saw it. Stunning to look at, but kinda lacking so far. (still havent been able to drive it, but it will get a good run in a week or two.)

The m6 although a similar marque is a different animal all together. 5.0 v10 and all that horse power. Plus i fully intend to get it derestricted.

R8. Different animal again, although in a similar price bracket.
And to me more of a boy racers toy.

Again, what else do i spend my money on?


----------



## rico (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
If i had enough money to own all the cars you do i can think of a lot better things to spend money on. Maybe a couple of houses, boats, planes, helicopters, holidays abroad and having some other hobbies. Also maybe stuff that doesnt lose a massive amount of cash in the first few years of ownership, eg an AMV8, M6, R8, thats nearly 200k's worth, seem to me you change your mind a bit too often :wink: . But still i would like to be in the same position as you. Perhaps a lambo and a rangie sport, would be the best solutions As for getting destricted, i doubt you will use any more of the 155mph that the M6 already offers, unless your out of the UK.

Just my 2p :wink:

Enjoy your cars
Rico


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


That's my point, i could understand replacing the AMV8 with the M6 or vice versa but not owning both. Agree the M6 is far more stealth than the AM but in the same position i'd combine the 2 & take a Gallardo (looks & performance) & still have a wedge of change, or just stick with the M6 which is in my opinion the far better car albeit just lacking the badge prestige.

The same really applies to the R8, although i expect one of your existing coupes would go to make way for the R8, as owning all 3 is more akin to footballer tactics (you a footballer?) :wink:

Of course, each to their own & i'm the last person anyone should take advice from when selecting cars, it's just owning multiple cars has never made any sense to me, unless you're a track junkie or need a 4x4 to run alongside the performance car, however 2 or 3 similar performance cars just makes no sense (to me).


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

rico said:


> Hi,
> If i had enough money to own all the cars you do i can think of a lot better things to spend money on. Maybe a couple of houses, boats, planes, helicopters, holidays abroad and having some other hobbies. Also maybe stuff that doesnt lose a massive amount of cash in the first few years of ownership, eg an AMV8, M6, R8, thats nearly 200k's worth, seem to me you change your mind a bit too often :wink: . But still i would like to be in the same position as you. Perhaps a lambo and a rangie sport, would be the best solutions As for getting destricted, i doubt you will use any more of the 155mph that the M6 already offers, unless your out of the UK.
> 
> Just my 2p :wink:
> ...


----------



## rico (Sep 25, 2006)

yup too true, we all earn our pennies and what we spend it on is up to us. seems that you spend a tonne of cash on stuff apart from cars, so fair game to ya. if you have any, some piccy's of the collection would be sweet.

cheers
Rico


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

rico said:


> yup too true, we all earn our pennies and what we spend it on is up to us. seems that you spend a tonne of cash on stuff apart from cars, so fair game to ya. if you have any, some piccy's of the collection would be sweet.
> 
> cheers
> Rico


Yeah. im getting jampott to post my pics ( still aint asked him yet, lol) when my m6 gets here in 2 weeks.
I have a shoulder in plaster and the amv8 is in the garage at the mo and i cant get it out without causing myself serious pain.

But id like to post pics of them together.

And yes, when the R8 comes, one of them will be going.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And you haven't considered joining one of those Supercar clubs? For the money you're spending, it would seem the perfect choice.

Or just invest in some posters, seeing as you can't drive them at the moment anyway...  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

jampott said:


> And you haven't considered joining one of those Supercar clubs? For the money you're spending, it would seem the perfect choice.
> 
> Or just invest in some posters, seeing as you can't drive them at the moment anyway...  :wink:


 :lol:

I think these super car clubs are a waste of time.
Im having my shoulder released back into the wild next week, so ill be able to drive again.
Why didnt you mention the posters before?
Could've saved me an effing fortune.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Stunning car mate! What do you do for a living? Pimp?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

From what I can make out, he gets shot for a living.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

jampott said:


> From what I can make out, he gets shot for a living.


Ex target.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

DU03 NAN- You need anyone to drive you around until your shoulder gets better?
Or i could just take them round the block a few times so nothing seizes up :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> DU03 NAN- You need anyone to drive you around until your shoulder gets better?
> Or i could just take them round the block a few times so nothing seizes up :wink:


Awww, your all heart.
THink im going to be released back to the wild begining of next week, according the quack that repaired my rotator cuff.


----------

